# Chart plotter mount



## joegil476 (Apr 28, 2013)

Hey Folks
I’ve decided to bite the bullet and buy a chart plotter for my skiff (Simrad or Lowrance pretty much decided on a 9” I’m going to get FMT but still up in the air) 
My problem is mounting it my skiff is tiller no console no grab bar no gunnels no really convenient places to attach it and still see when I’m running
I’ll try to load a pic 
Anyone else have this problem all ideas appreciated








the fuse block is in the hatch to the left of the switches and the main battery switch is below and to the right and the battery is next to that
Oh yeah it’s o single hull

thanks
Joe


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Balzout bracket under the bulkhead switches or anywhere you have room with reinforcement carbon fiber plate inside the compartment. I think the longest Balzout arm is 12" .


----------



## Salty Dawg (Mar 10, 2020)

When I converted my skiff from side console to tiller steering, I lowered the console and used it for my plotter. I also reinforced it and mounted a grab handle on the top for when I use a tiller extension. ..... Building one from scratch wouldn't be too hard.

























.


----------



## Salty Dawg (Mar 10, 2020)

After re-looking at your photo, I was thinking it might be easiest to just add a flat mounting plate to the top of the rod rack and use that to mount the plotter on it's gimbal mount.




.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Salty Dawg said:


> After re-looking at your photo, I was thinking it might be easiest to just add a flat mounting plate to the top of the rod rack and use that to mount the plotter on it's gimbal mount.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That seems like a good solution to me as well. Or else have a "front porch" shelf like Hells Bay offers or some of us have had custom built.


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

maybe a ram mount on the front or back of the rod rack 
I have a go9 mounted to the factory grab handle with a handlebar mount for a motorcycle


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Back of the seat


----------



## joegil476 (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks Guys 
Hey Zika what is a front porch do you have a pic

joe


----------



## Davo406 (Jul 27, 2013)

Here’s a front porch we installed this week on my side console Waterman


----------



## Davo406 (Jul 27, 2013)

And with the chart plotter mounted 
View attachment 155584


----------



## Davo406 (Jul 27, 2013)

Davo406 said:


> And with the chart plotter mounted
> View attachment 155584


----------



## Davo406 (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## joegil476 (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks
I bought the HDS Live and the Ballzout mount and a shoot thru transducer so I’m ready to
Fitting it into the space I have still somewhat problematic guess I’ll jump in

Joe


----------



## joegil476 (Apr 28, 2013)

Well Guys
I got the Ball-Z-Out mount for my 9” HDS Live took some work but got it and a shoot-thru the hull transducer w/remote temp
Thought I’d post a few pics 
Thanks for the help 
Joe


----------



## joegil476 (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## MaGuyver (Nov 6, 2012)

They make some nice mounts.


----------

